# Resale Listings



## IslaTurbine (Oct 29, 2013)

Hey everyone,

I'm still in search of the perfect package for our family. Just curious, does the DisneyDVCresale.com website encompass the majority of the listings that are out there? Or should I be separately scouring other sites as well?

Thanks.


----------



## stanleyu (Oct 29, 2013)

Here is my experience: I just purchased points at Saratoga Springs in DVC. I started the process when I found a listing I liked in resalesdvc.com. It was a great deal, and although it showed as available, when the agent called me back he said it already had multiple offers (it should have been listed as sale pending). At that point I told the agent what I was looking for and he said he would call me back if he found something in my range. About three weeks later he called back and said he hadn't found anything.

Meanwhile I went to resalesdvc.com and did find a unit within my range.  I talked to an agent, made an offer, and it was verbally accepted within 24 hours. That listing was immediately changed to "sale pending". If for some reason it didn't work, there was another at about a buck a point more, but still within my range.

The agent from the first place never did call back with something for me. So without knowing how your specific site works I would say, yes, absolutely do check the other sites.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 29, 2013)

I like Seth Nock's company, and he is a TUG member.  Google him and you will find his phone number and website.


----------



## JimMIA (Oct 29, 2013)

IslaTurbine said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm still in search of the perfect package for our family. Just curious, does the DisneyDVCresale.com website encompass the majority of the listings that are out there? Or should I be separately scouring other sites as well?
> 
> Thanks.


There are four major resellers of DVC contracts.  No one website has a comprehensive listing of anything like the entire market, because some brokers do not co-broker...and some do not co-broker in an ethical manner.

The four major resellers are (with my personal opinions of them):

*The Timeshare Store* (http://www.dvc-resales.com/ ) - the oldest, and by far, the most knowledgeable, professional broker dealing with DVC resales.  I've personally bought twice and sold twice through them and they are *professional to the bone*.

*Garden Views Realty* (resalesdvc.com.) - Jacki Tutas and her offspring -- longtime, legitimate, ethical real estate brokers who deal in DVC contracts.  *Good reputation*.

dvcbyresale.com. - *Shontell Crawford* - former realtor with The Timeshare Store.  I have never dealt with her, but I've been around DVC for a number of years and have heard *only good things* about her.

*Fidelity *(http://www.fidelityresales.com/dvc) - regular real estate broker (formerly GMAC) who has a commission-splitting agreement with DVC.  DVC owners who NEED to sell contact DVC and are referred to Fidelity for a 50/50 commission split (which is legal and normal in the real estate industry).  

I have never dealt with them...nor will I. I have reservations about their competence and their ethics.

Many folks report good results.  But many of their listings are ...um, _distressed_ -- meaning the sellers are in big trouble.  If there is going to be a problem with a DVC resale contract, 99% of the time it will be a Fidelity resale.   I could go further, but go to the DISboards and search for Fidelity and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 29, 2013)

Four major resellers?  There are a lot more than that, and the good ones, like Seth Nock, actually have good relationships with one another and will work hard to get you exactly what you want.  Seth is good at getting a great price that will pass ROFR.  I have been pleased.  

I tried someone else for my last purchase, and it was a PIA, and I vowed never to work with anyone else again.  YMMV.


----------



## JimMIA (Oct 29, 2013)

Just because some brokers have most of the business doesn't mean there aren't other very fine brokers out there.  There are.  And there are also some scam artists, like sellmytimesharenow...


----------

